# Boss 9' Skid Steer Plow



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a Boss 9' Skid Steer Plow for sale. New cutting edge towards the end of last season. Very little use, in awesome shape. Reason for sale is to replace it with a Kage. Pics upon request. $2400 OBO. Located in NW Illinois.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I’m sure u know 
U can keep your plow and the kage will hook up to your plow


----------

